# February '09 Challenge Photos - "Arboreal"



## Chris of Arabia (Mar 2, 2009)

Welcome,

As you can see from the 36 photos submitted this month it was worth the wait. Take a look at them and vote for your favorite!

*Arboreal*

You may notice that in the gallery some files appear larger then 150KB, but every photo included was less then 150KB when uploaded to the gallery.

To ensure that voting remains fair only active participating members of the forum may cast a vote. New members may not be able to vote right away in a challenge due to restrictions that have been put in place. If you cannot vote, but believe that you should be able to, feel free to send a pm to myself or another TPF staff member.

Please keep in mind that we are trying to keep this challenge anonymous (and unbiased) when it comes to both the submitting and the voting. Please avoid sharing your opinions about any specific photos until after the voting has completed and the winner is announced.

* Please read the titles carefully in order to avoid confusion before voting.* The photos may not be sorted in the correct order so to ensure you view them in proper order scroll to the bottom of the page and where it says "*Display Options*" ensure you select Sorted By: "I*mage Name*" Sort Order: "*Ascending*" and then click on the "*Show Images*" button.

After viewing the photos please take the opportunity to vote for your favorite. Good luck to all. If there are any questions please let us know.

The mods/admins of ThePhotoForum.com may decide the winner from the top five submitted photos. The winner of the photo challenge will be contacted by Private Message (PM) on the day that the winner is announced. If the winner does not respond to the PM within 30 days they will not receive their prize and it will be put towards a future challenge. If we are unable to ship the intended prize to the winner do to his/her location we will provide another prize of equal value. 

The polls will be open for the next seven days.


----------



## eminart (Mar 2, 2009)

Chris of Arabia said:


> The photos may not be sorted in the correct order so to ensure you view them in proper order scroll to the bottom of the page and where it says "Display Options" ensure you select Sorted By: "Image Name" Sort Order: "Ascending" and then click on the "Show Images" button.


 

Wow, glad I read that before voting. Everybody do this to make sure you're voting for the image you intend to vote for.


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Mar 2, 2009)

Yeah, I've been caught with that one before too - very easy to read the number above or below the one you plan on voting for by mistake.


----------



## Antarctican (Mar 2, 2009)

Wow, good turnout of submitters this month. So, let's have lots of voter turnout too!


----------



## MTart (Mar 2, 2009)

I did .... and I have already 1pt.:lmao:


----------



## eminart (Mar 2, 2009)

Wow, not a single image with 2 votes?  Apparently I should have voted for my own photo.


----------



## leighthal (Mar 2, 2009)

LOL, I wouldn't even vote for mine if I could. Now that I've seen the entries I'm even regretting having entered. WOW!!!!


----------



## AlexColeman (Mar 2, 2009)

I know I didn't win this time.


----------



## Allen459 (Mar 2, 2009)

stupid question but how do i vote?


----------



## sabbath999 (Mar 2, 2009)

Allen459 said:


> stupid question but how do i vote?



Not a stupid question at all. New users aren't allowed to vote, you have to have a 20 or 25 posts and have been around a month or so (or something like that).

When you are eligible the poll will appear.


----------



## Allen459 (Mar 2, 2009)

time to keep on postin


----------



## Monica Fermin (Mar 3, 2009)

I entered (for the first time) but it's not there


----------



## pez (Mar 3, 2009)

Monica Fermin said:


> I entered (for the first time) but it's not there


Don't feel alone- me, too...


----------



## Monica Fermin (Mar 3, 2009)

Did we do something wrong when we submitted, or were they that bad?? lol


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Mar 3, 2009)

Have you checked pages 2 & 3, as I know at least one of you has a photo shown?


----------



## pez (Mar 3, 2009)

Chris of Arabia said:


> Have you checked pages 2 & 3, as I know at least one of you has a photo shown?


Ahh, but can the blind see it? Ahem... :blushing:


----------



## TwistMyArm (Mar 4, 2009)

Nice job everyone and thanks Chris.


----------



## Battou (Mar 4, 2009)

Damn I should have submitted mine, I withheld it because I thought it was iffy


----------



## AlexColeman (Mar 6, 2009)

Why did I waste the time submitting? I had no chance.


----------



## eric7616 (Mar 8, 2009)

it's too hard to choose which one is the best, all of them are great!

miss whichever is an regret, god will be angry.

so... i will keeping silence.


----------



## Antarctican (Mar 10, 2009)

Battou said:


> Damn I should have submitted mine, I withheld it because I thought it was iffy





AlexColeman said:


> Why did I waste the time submitting? I had no chance.


Hey, never hesitate to submit! It's a fun exercise, if nothing else, and as it's anonymous, no one will know if you don't do well in the voting.


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Mar 10, 2009)

Well I guess it's time to announce my very first Photo Challenge winner

Ladies & Gentlemen, in 1st place, I give you...

Millenarian by ccaetano







and after a tight contest, in joint 2nd place with 6 votes each are...

Untitled by Alleh Lindquist







and Winter Morning by p_nut






Thanks to everyone who took part and hopefully you're all busy scurrying round trying to pull something together for this months competition theme "Lifted Up".

I'll go drop a few notes round on the subject of prizes then.


----------



## gdruss (Mar 10, 2009)

Very nice photos.  Congrats to ccaetano   Gives me something to shoot for next time......GD


----------



## ccaetano (Mar 12, 2009)

Hello all!
This was a surprise!
Thank you for voting on my image! 
I never thought I would end up winning the contest, between such great opponents! I had just signed up on TPF and noticed the contest, so I decided to give it a shot.
I guess this is the so called "beginners luck"! 

*To Chris:*
I received your PM and I wanted to reply but despite the efforts I took to find a way to do it, I realised that I may not have enough previleges to send or reply to PMs. 
So I ask you to tell me what can I do. Maybe if you could email me you personal adress...?

Again, thank you all.


----------



## timethief (Mar 12, 2009)

congratulations guys.


----------



## ccaetano (Mar 12, 2009)

ccaetano said:


> ...
> *To Chris:*
> I received your PM and I wanted to reply but despite the efforts I took to find a way to do it, I realised that I may not have enough previleges to send or reply to PMs.
> So I ask you to tell me what can I do. Maybe if you could email me you personal adress...?
> ...


 
Ok, now I can send a PM.
Something has been done after my post. Thanks.


----------



## LilLadybug (Mar 13, 2009)

I understand that noobs can't vote until they meet certain criteria but am I allowed to even view the submissions???


----------

